# 22.5° Lock mitre bit question



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Will a 22.5° "lock miter bit" be the best way to have a stronger tighter joint
on an application like the one pictured?

This is another Treasure Chest that I'm looking at and I want to make it as sturdy as possible..

Also.. By looking at the picture can you tell if the boards have a "V" groove
between the joints, or is it just me that thinks this..:haha:

Thank You,
Dennis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis

It looks like it  " "V" groove "

You may want to take a look at the bits below,plus the video same web page...

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

==========



Mt-Pockets said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Will a 22.5° "lock miter bit" be the best way to have a stronger tighter joint
> on an application like the one pictured?
> ...


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Mr.Bob

Here's another shot of the chest..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like a door knocker ..

You may want to stop by a Demolition company in your town,most have boxes and boxes of old hardware for sale...

=========



Mt-Pockets said:


> Thanks Mr.Bob
> 
> Here's another shot of the chest..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Check VanDykesRestoration.com they may just have what you're looking for.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dennis
> 
> MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits
> ==========


Hi .
I bought this type of bits , but I don't have manual.
How to calculate height of bit using wood thickness ?
I have yellow NoName bits , Its only bits on box no text ! In first time I'm make mistake and use 16 like 8 , bits don't have description > NOTHING


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Use the MLCS videos below to show you how to use the bit,see below..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_door.html#drawer_lock_bits_anchor

1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit - eBay (item 130347608631 end time Dec-26-09 10:44:21 PST)


==========


----------

